# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  نماذج من تصميماتي المعمارية   ..اية رايكم ؟؟؟

## ميمة اسلام

[frame="2 80"]
    اخواني واخواتي الكرام 
النهاردة عايزة اقدم ليكم مجموعة من تصميمات المعمارية في خلال فترة دراستي 
وحبة اعرف رايكم سواء راي عام عن الشغل او راي تخصص في مجالي حتي لو نقد 
حيكون مفيد لي 

مشروع تصميم فيلا سكنية من طابقين 




مشروع تصميم مصرف تجاري 




مشروع تصميم مطبعة ودة كانت صعوبته في بحث قعدنه فية في مطبعة لمدة اسبوع دراسة كاملة عن الطباعة والالات 




اما اخر مشاريع اللي قمت بتصميمها كان السمستر اللي فات مشروع تصميم مسشتفي قلب 
وكان صعب جدا برضة بسبب البحث لاننا وصلنا لدخول عملية قلب عشان نعرف الحركة في غرفة العمليات اثناء اجراء العملية 
هو الطب دة وراي وراي 




مستنية رايكم في مشاريعي ولو توصلت لموقع مشاريع المرسومة بالايد اكيد ححاول اضافة 
تقبل تحياتي 
في امان اللة[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا ميمة ؟  :: 
الحقيقة يا قمر انا حبيت اقول لك ان انا عديت 
بس الصور كبيرة جدااااا مش عرفت اشوفها كويس
وبعدين حتى لو شوفتها مش كنت هفهم حاجة  :Girl (26): 
بس شكل الفيلا من برة حلو .. اما عن رايي فى التصميم فالحقيقة مش بفهم
فى التخطيطات دى  :Girl (26): 
ومن قال لا ادري فقد افتى  :: 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة  :f:

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم يابشمهندسه
الفله جميله جدا بس اذا سمحتي لي لي تعليق بسيط
انا شايف حماما السباحه علي الشارع تقريبا
وفيه نفوره علي نفس الخط بس من الخلف
طيب لو رجعنا الحمام مكان النفوره ونفوره مكان الحمام
اعتقد ممكن نعمل جراش علي يمين النفوره
بس هي رائعه فعلا للتصميم الخارجي
بس مقلله من الشجر اللي يداري علي حمام السباحه من المتطفلين
اما المباني التنيه فهي جميله وفيه مساحات كويسه بين المباني وتقسيم الداخلي ممتاز 
وسهل التحرك بداخله
وده رئي طبعا اقل من العادي لاني مهندس زراعه مش معامري 
ربنا يوفقك يارب 
فيه زوق عالي وجميل في الرسم 
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## نشــــوى

اه كده يا ميمة الصورة وضحت
تسلم ايدك يا جميل
الفيلا حلوة اووووووى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الحقيقه انا مش بفهم فى التصميمات بس بحس بالذوق فى الشكل لكن طبعا التعليق باسلوب علمى مش تخصصى انا عن نفسى عجبنى تصميماتك قوى وشايفه انك ان شاء الله هتكونى مهندسه رائعه وصاحبه ذوق فنى رفيع فى التصميمات ربنا يوفقك يارب 
والى لقاء

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> السلام عليكم 
> ازيك يا ميمة ؟ 
> الحقيقة يا قمر انا حبيت اقول لك ان انا عديت 
> بس الصور كبيرة جدااااا مش عرفت اشوفها كويس
> وبعدين حتى لو شوفتها مش كنت هفهم حاجة 
> بس شكل الفيلا من برة حلو .. اما عن رايي فى التصميم فالحقيقة مش بفهم
> فى التخطيطات دى 
> ومن قال لا ادري فقد افتى 
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة


[frame="2 80"]يا قمري 
مرسية لوجودك الجميل دة منورني جدا 
وسامحيني علي الصور وانشاء الله انعدلت ياقمري 
في امان الله [/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> السلام عليكم يابشمهندسه
> الفله جميله جدا بس اذا سمحتي لي لي تعليق بسيط
> انا شايف حماما السباحه علي الشارع تقريبا
> وفيه نفوره علي نفس الخط بس من الخلف
> طيب لو رجعنا الحمام مكان النفوره ونفوره مكان الحمام
> اعتقد ممكن نعمل جراش علي يمين النفوره
> بس هي رائعه فعلا للتصميم الخارجي
> بس مقلله من الشجر اللي يداري علي حمام السباحه من المتطفلين
> اما المباني التنيه فهي جميله وفيه مساحات كويسه بين المباني وتقسيم الداخلي ممتاز 
> ...


[frame="2 80"]اخي الكريم عماد 
بشكر لك تواجدك الكريم 
وتعليقك ونقدك طبعا 
ومنكرش اني مقلله الشجر دة بيبب الرندر علي البرنامج  كل ما بزود حجم الشجر 
او اي اكساءات عموما 
والجراش حطة في الناحية العكسية بعيد عن الترفيه والمتنزة في الفيلا 
وياسيدي معنديش اي مشكلة لااي تغيرات طالما حتشتري التصميم هههههههههههه
ومرسية لتعليق ونقدك 
وتواجدك الجميل 
تقبل تحياتي 
وفي امان الله [/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> اه كده يا ميمة الصورة وضحت
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل
> الفيلا حلوة اووووووى


[frame="2 80"]تسلمي ياقمري 
انتي اللي احلي 
ربنا مايحرمني منك 
دمتي بخير 
وفي امان الله [/frame]

----------


## Embassy

السلام عليكم 

الصراحة التصاميم جميلة جداً تشكر ميمة

لكن هل لك أن تدلني على أسم البرنامج أذا تكرمت ؟

شكراً

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ما شاء الله 
مجهود كبير ومميز 
تصميمات معمارية جميلة يا ميمة 


ألاقي عندكم أوضة بمنافعها 

*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> السلام عليكم
> الحقيقه انا مش بفهم فى التصميمات بس بحس بالذوق فى الشكل لكن طبعا التعليق باسلوب علمى مش تخصصى انا عن نفسى عجبنى تصميماتك قوى وشايفه انك ان شاء الله هتكونى مهندسه رائعه وصاحبه ذوق فنى رفيع فى التصميمات ربنا يوفقك يارب 
> والى لقاء


مرسية لذوقك وتواجدك الجميل 
اختي الغاليه ام البنات 
ويارب يوفق الجميع وادعيلي اخلص المشروع علي خير 
تقبلي تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ابن البلد

جميل أوي يا ميمة 
بس الصورة كبيرة جدا مقدرتش أشوف التصميم كله علي بعضه 
مرة واحده

تسلم أيدك ويارب دائما لك التوفيق

----------


## saladino

جمال اوى وخصوصا المصرف التجارى عايز شغل على كبير وطبعا انتى هتساعدنى ههههههههههه


بعدين لما تروحى مكان فى تصميم مستشفيات وعمليات قوللى  بحب العمليات اعاين المكان واقولك 


تسلم الايادى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الصراحة التصاميم جميلة جداً تشكر ميمة
> 
> لكن هل لك أن تدلني على أسم البرنامج أذا تكرمت ؟
> 
> شكراً


عليكم ما السلام 
والف شكر علي مرورك الكريم 
وتسلم 
وسعيدة ان التصاميم غجبتك 
بالنسبة للبرامج الل يمستخدمه في المشاريع المعروضة 
الخرائط بواسطة الاتوكاد autocad2007
والمناظير بواسطة اسكتش اب  sketchup 5
والتجميع والاظهار النهائي بواسطه الفوتوشوب 
تقبل تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> *ما شاء الله 
> مجهود كبير ومميز 
> تصميمات معمارية جميلة يا ميمة 
> 
> 
> ألاقي عندكم أوضة بمنافعها 
> 
> *


الف شكر لمرورك  الكريم عز الدين 
واحنا في الخدمه شقه كامله ولا حتي فيلا مش اوضه 
تسلم 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> جميل أوي يا ميمة 
> بس الصورة كبيرة جدا مقدرتش أشوف التصميم كله علي بعضه 
> مرة واحده
> 
> تسلم أيدك ويارب دائما لك التوفيق


طب قدي الصور اتصلحت وصغرت 
مفيش حجة 
تسلم لمرورك الجميل 
ويارب التصاميم تكون عجبتك 
دمت بخير 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة ... م/ميمه إسلام* 





مشكورة على هذه التصميمات الراقية

دمتي مبدعه متألقه دائماً

تحياتي العطرية





هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعيني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعينى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعينى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## نهر الحياة

عزيزتى **ميمه 

معلش انا عارفة ان نفسك حد متخصص يرد بس هنعمل اية انا مش بفهم الا فى الشكل العام والحقيقة تصميمات

 جميل جدا سواء الفيلا او المستشفى كلة جميل 

لما تكون تصميماتك جميلة كدا مينفعش ابدا تكونى معمارية على مذبحة التخرج تصورى الكلمة دى بتوجع قلبى

ربنا يارب يصلح حالك وبناتنا والمسلمين 

سلمت يداكى وبارك الله لك

----------


## الشيمـــاء

ازيك يا ميمة يا احلي باشمهندسة
فكرتني بايام جميلة لما كنت في المدينة الجامعية و كنت دايما بحب اتفرج علي رسم المهندسات اصحابي و اخليهم يشرحهولي بس وقتها كان اغلب رسمهم علي ورق مش علي الكمبيوتر , كنت ببقي سعيدة جدا و هما بيشرحولي و بحاول اهتم و افهم, بس في سؤال  لوحاتك بتنم عن مستوي دراسي متقدم يا تري نفس المستوي دة موجود في مصر؟
اشكرك يا قمر
تقبلي تحيتي

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="2 80"]


> جمال اوى وخصوصا المصرف التجارى عايز شغل على كبير وطبعا انتى هتساعدنى ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> بعدين لما تروحى مكان فى تصميم مستشفيات وعمليات قوللى  بحب العمليات اعاين المكان واقولك 
> 
> 
> تسلم الايادى



يا هلا بيك يا صلادينو 
تشرفت يا فندم بتواجدك 
ومفيش اي مشكله مصرف تجاري مستشفيات اي تصميم 
خلاص خد الشهاده وبقيت مهندسه 
تحت امرك في اي خدمات 
تحياتي 
وفي امان الله [/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="2 80"]


> *الأخت الفاضلة ... م/ميمه إسلام* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مشكورة على هذه التصميمات الراقية
> 
> دمتي مبدعه متألقه دائماً
> ...




اهلا بيكي اخي الفاضل 
اسعدني مرورك الكريم لصفحات موضوعي 
واهتمامك بالتصميم 
خالص تحياتي 
ودمت في امان الله [/frame]

----------


## nasrallah

ألسلام عليكم ..مشاريع حلوة..بس انا ممكن اطلب منك خدمة انا طالبة خريجة في كلية الهندسة المعمارية..وعندي مشروع التخرج مبنى مؤسسة صحفية ممكن تساعديني من وين قدرت تحصلي على المعلومات...
r.nasrallah@hotmail.com
اتمنى ان تراسليني ع ايميلي لاني مو عارفة شو ايميلك ..

----------


## nasrallah

السلام عليكم..انجازات رائعة ..وتصاميم موفقة ..وربنا معك
بس ممكن خدمة ممكن تساعديني في بعض المعلومات عن الصحافة وتصميم المطبعة
r.nasrallah@hotmail.com
أتمنى انك تراسليني ع هاد الموقع

----------


## abnharhash

tamaaaaaaaaaaaaaam

----------


## كويك ارت

بسم الله ماشاء اللهشمهندسة

المشاريع كلها رااااااااائعة تسلم ايديك

وزى مابنقول تسلم دماغك وتفكيرك

التصميمات هايلة وربنا يوقك

تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> عزيزتى **ميمه 
> 
> معلش انا عارفة ان نفسك حد متخصص يرد بس هنعمل اية انا مش بفهم الا فى الشكل العام والحقيقة تصميمات
> 
>  جميل جدا سواء الفيلا او المستشفى كلة جميل 
> 
> لما تكون تصميماتك جميلة كدا مينفعش ابدا تكونى معمارية على مذبحة التخرج تصورى الكلمة دى بتوجع قلبى
> 
> ربنا يارب يصلح حالك وبناتنا والمسلمين 
> ...


بعتذر طبعا لتاخيري عن الرد عليكي يا غاليه طول الفتره ده 
واكيد خلاص مفيش معماريه علي مذبحه التخرج 
اتخرجت واشتغلت والحمد لله حسيت اني معماريه بجد مش لسه طالبه 
تلمي لمرورك الغالي يا قمر 
ودمتي في امان الله

----------


## mohamedelmiligy

جميلة جداااااااااااااااا

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> ازيك يا ميمة يا احلي باشمهندسة
> فكرتني بايام جميلة لما كنت في المدينة الجامعية و كنت دايما بحب اتفرج علي رسم المهندسات اصحابي و اخليهم يشرحهولي بس وقتها كان اغلب رسمهم علي ورق مش علي الكمبيوتر , كنت ببقي سعيدة جدا و هما بيشرحولي و بحاول اهتم و افهم, بس في سؤال  لوحاتك بتنم عن مستوي دراسي متقدم يا تري نفس المستوي دة موجود في مصر؟
> اشكرك يا قمر
> تقبلي تحيتي


مرسيه لمرورك الجميل الشيماء 
سعيده بتواصلك 
وفي مصر  المستوي عالي جدا جدا ومستوي استخدام الكمبيوتر متطور اوي 
وزمان الشغل في كل الجامعات كان بخط الايد وكان شغل برضه جميل اوي 
لكن دلوقتي عصر الكمبيوتر كلنا بنشتغل كده 
وانا اساسا بشتغل في القاهرة في مكتب هندسي ولقتهم متطورين جامد جدا جدا بجد شئ ممتاز وان شاء الله انزل المشاريع ده خاصه المنفذة روعه جدا 
اشكرك جدا جدا ونورتي الموضوع يا جميل 
في امان الله

----------


## تونسيسكان

الله يوفقك 
مهندس ديكور داخلى 0121334114

----------

